# Cpc for oak ridge tn be aware of this facility



## NSFNB (Jul 11, 2009)

Mknkk


----------



## utgirl (Jul 15, 2009)

NSFNB said:


> orthopedic office in oak ridge be forewarned of this job listing. Hostile work enviroment.


Do you mean Oak Ridge,TN.? I am from Oliver Springs! What is the enviroment like?


----------

